# Meta Knight is officially banned in North America!



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

For those who play Brawl, this may or may not be a surprise. It's been in debate for years now. Players of the game _Super Smash Bros. Brawl_ Have argued and fought about this since the games release day one, and Smashboards have finally declared Meta Knight as a *banned character* for all standard tournaments, starting on _January 9th, 2012_. He has been deemed unfit and unfair to play due to his insane power, speed, recovery, and many other reasons. To those who don't know, Smashboards is the leading site in Smash Bros discussion and are joined with AllisBrawl in a large Smash Bros community. To those who see it as unjust they can still hold "Meta Knight friendly" tournaments, but they lose recognition with the Smash Bros. Unity Ruleset Committee starting January 9th. Also note that this is the *first time ever that a character has been banned in the Super Smash Bros. Series.* So to all those Meta Knight haters out there, you finally have an official reason to bar him from your own personal tourneys.[/p]



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This was not a decision made lightly. This is a topic that has dominated the community for many years and far too long. The URC has taken into account many things, among them: community polls on Smashboards and AllisBrawl over the last 2 years, discussions with some of the top players and minds in the community, and most of all, user created data/charts that have kept tabs on the prevalence of Meta Knight at the over 500 tournaments held yearly. It is important to note that each member of the URC who voted had their own reasons, so any number of factors may have influenced their decision. We hope this will begin a new era in the Brawl community, and while we are sure this decision will cause controversy and discussion, we also feel it will ultimately be for the best for the community in the coming years.






Source



Meta Knight character profile on Brawl Wiki

Is it fair to those who do play as this character? To those who play, is he really that imbalanced that he should be banned? Do you think Nintendo should bother including him in the next two iterations of Smash Bros.? Tell us what you think.[/p]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

Wrong section dude. I'll move it to an appropriate section after this post.

Also, welcome to Brawl, where everything's overpowered and the points don't matter. The entire game is about unbalanced characters. The competitive scene for it is pretty much a joke. It's a party game, not a fighting game. Not to say it's a bad game by any means, but people who try to deem it a "serious fighter" really need to understand how fighting games work.

EDIT: For the record I played the crap out of Brawl. I still don't consider it a fighter.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wrong section dude. I'll move it to an appropriate section after this post.
> 
> Also, welcome to Brawl, where everything's overpowered and the points don't matter. The entire game is about unbalanced characters. The competitive scene for it is pretty much a joke. It's a party game, not a fighting game. Not to say it's a bad game by any means, but people who try to deem it a "serious fighter" really need to understand how fighting games work.
> 
> EDIT: For the record I played the crap out of Brawl. I still don't consider it a fighter.



I personally don't see it the same way; it contains similar elements to any other "real" fighting game and not all the characters are overpowered. If you wanna talk about overpowered and imbalanced, just play ANY Marvel Vs Capcom game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you play the crap out of Brawl, why do I _not_ have your Friend Code? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM it to me if you wanna play sometime, and I'll give you mine.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 5, 2011)

Not like this means they have to abstain from including him in later versions.  Fox plays differently in the first and second games, changes can be made to characters and engines while not removing them.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2011)

and with that
not a single f*ck was given

also lol @ brawl tournaments
it ranks right up in there dbz game tournaments


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't care. I never use Meta Knight.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I personally don't see it the same way; it contains similar elements to any other "real" fighting game and not all the characters are overpowered. If you wanna talk about overpowered and imbalanced, just play ANY Marvel Vs Capcom game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MvC3 is terribly unbalanced but I still find myself able to play with most characters with moderate success. At parties, my friends and I just do random all just so we can keep it fair. Sometimes you get a shit hand, sometimes you don't. Still, it's a fighting game. Brawl isn't.

Also, Brawl's characters are terribly unbalanced. It wasn't developed to be "balanced" and "tournament quality", it was developed to be a fun party game accessible by anyone.

People don't have my Brawl Friend Code because it has terrible online. I played it maybe 5 times with friends and we stopped because it's really bad.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought they have banned Sonic because he's too fast for the naked-eye. Now they have offically bad a kirby character for being 'imbalanced'? Really since when did an option to banned these characters has become an issue in the first place?! SSBM never stop anyone from playing because of it being imbalance, really these tournaments are getting more stupider by the minute!


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I thought they have banned Sonic because he's too fast for the naked-eye. Now they have offically bad a kirby character for being 'imbalanced'? Really since when did an option to banned these characters has become an issue in the first place?! SSBM never stop anyone from playing because of it being imbalance, really these tournaments are getting more stupider by the minute!



Who do you main as? Have you PLAYED a good Meta Knight player? It doesn't matter if he's from Kirby... he's pretty imbalanced regardless.


----------



## Geren (Oct 5, 2011)

This is good because of one thing: Fresh air.

Seriously, the brawl competitive community has been stale for quite some time no. Top matches were about MK vs. Mk. and that wasn't entertaining. 

Hopefully this will revitalize the game bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Many people don't care about competitive brawl, but the game has enough mechanics and balance to keep  itself as a favourite. It's not melee, but it's good enough.


EDIT: for those who don't see the point for this, remember this is about a COMPETITIVE community.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> and with that
> *not a single f*ck was given*




This.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 5, 2011)

i love playing as metaknight not that this matters to me, tournament players suck fun out of smash brothers.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Oct 5, 2011)

I found funny that games fansites "have the rights" to ban characters.
Is the same as Smogon with Pokémon, that they say what is ok and what not.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> I found funny that games fansites "have the rights" to ban characters.
> Is the same as Smogon with Pokémon, that they say what is ok and what not.



It's because every game supposedly needs some sort of regulation for organized play. If I could play you with a full team of six Wobbufetts, you'd probably be pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with it to some extent. It's not like you're being FORCED to play under their rules anyways. I usually abide by Smogon's rules for Pokemon because they are thorough, explained, and fair. If you don't like them banning things then sure, just don't expect to play competitively any time soon.

And to anybody who doesn't take Brawl seriously, go back and Call of Duty: Black Ops and Marvel Vs Capcom and try to tell me how "important" "fair" and "serious" they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@1234Turtles: I have played Smash Bros since the very first one when I was like, 6 (came out in January right before I was 7). I Always loved this series and I find that competition keeps it alive for me to play. I LOVE a good challenge. As a side note, anybody who wants to play feel free to shoot me a friend code.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree. I played Brawl for a bit, and lost interest because all my friends who played it, only used Meta Knight. I moved back to Melee which I can play competitively. I see Brawl as a "casual" fighter versus Melee which is the tournament grade stuff.

I still won't play brawl because of shit like prat falling, and "Bump Jumping".


----------



## Raiser (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm certainly not a tournament-level Brawl player nor will I ever (try to) be, but I do have my fun playing as Meta Knight with friends... no one complains.
But I've heard talk about MK being imba before, so if the majority of the community comes to a conclusion... guess it really is.



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> If I could play you with a full team of six Wobbufetts, you'd probably be pissed.


This... isn't allowed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I apologize as I don't follow Pokemon tournaments and supposed rules and such.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 5, 2011)

Good riddance.

I loved Melee but never got too much into Brawl because of how unbalanced the game is. I just hope they don't mess the one for 3DS/U up.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> I'm certainly not a tournament-level Brawl player nor will I ever (try to) be, but I do have my fun playing as Meta Knight with friends... no one complains.
> But I've heard talk about MK being imba before, so if the majority of the community comes to a conclusion... guess it really is.
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, Wobby as all five team members... if you play competitively and smart, you are promised at LEAST one kill with em. If you can get two kills in on those first 5 pokemon (with Destiny Bond, it's an easy feat) you'll get that second one you need and just Destiny Bond and make your opponent Struggle to Death on fear. It's not even fun at that point. Wynaut is also banned for the same reasons (moreover, they are "Uber" tier, and are banned from all but Uber play). 

More info on Wobby here, they can explain it well:

http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/wobbuffet

But yeah, a lot of testing goes into these sort of things, you know.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Oct 5, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, a site that says that Wobbuffet is uber because Shadow Tag ability is using rights that they don't have.
Even with a rival of full Wobbuffet you can win.

Yeah, the things need regulation, but you can't force to don't use something.
They can advice, but not force to ban things, Nintendo has the rights to ban something, like ubers and special legendaries as Mew, Celebi, etc..

But in this case, banning Meta Knight because is "cheap", i found that is very absurd, all characters have their pros and cons, and all are beatable.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> But in this case, banning Meta Knight because is "cheap", i found that is very absurd, all characters have their pros and cons, and all are beatable.



I'd have to agree. I stomp MK in tournaments with Ness (LOW TIER) and others all the time. I don't play mind to the list unless it's to make fun of it.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 5, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was always butthurt over Wobbu being banned, after legit EV training one, which was a feat! I can understand that he's a bit OP, but said OP usually only grants a single kill (without db), and there ARE Wobbu counters, people are just too lazy to think.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 5, 2011)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple. Darkrai (who's also an Uber).


----------



## Coto (Oct 5, 2011)

Huh you call MetaKnight unbalanced, what about Lucas??

^ + A smash charged full deals over 32% and over 50% is an instant kill. PK freezes, PK spam fire, and the mighty *going through everything* PK thunder shot iself spams seriously. Not no mention A button pressed in midair...

In fact there's a glitch in where you use a PK fire in the air, then v + B simultaneously (barrier field) then you can push yourself through long distances (heck there's even a video where the player allow Lucas to go beneath Final Destination and recover from falling in the other side)


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 5, 2011)

Old news since I'm from the competitive scene. Also, he isn't completely banned yet. All now it's optional but after January 9th national tournament called Apex, he's going to be banned mandatory throughout America + Canada ruleset.



Schlupi, we should play sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm not a wifi player but I'm interested to see if there's good players on GBATemp.


By the way, from my tournament Saturday xD.

[youtube]XEIbKf7n2Zw[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2011)

Really, people are playing Smash Bros. competitively? And they're banning a character for being unbalanced?

I'm not even a huge fan of the games to begin with, but seriously... what the hell is the point? If you banned every character and stage for being "unbalanced" or "game breakers" than you're going to be left with nothing. If you must play a fighter competitively, then play one designed with that in mind (Virtua Fighter, Street Fighter, etc.).


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 5, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Huh you call MetaKnight unbalanced, what about Lucas??
> 
> ^ + A smash charged full deals over 32% and over 50% is an instant kill. PK freezes, PK spam fire, and the mighty *going through everything* PK thunder shot iself spams seriously. Not no mention A button pressed in midair...
> 
> In fact there's a glitch in where you use a PK fire in the air, then v + B simultaneously (barrier field) then you can push yourself through long distances (heck there's even a video where the player allow Lucas to go beneath Final Destination and recover from falling in the other side)


Yes, Lucas is insanely strong, but he's slow.
And by the way, the PK Fire slide is not a glitch; it's just how the momentum mechanic works.

Personally, I think Meta Knight would have been top tier (instead of banned) of everyone else on SSBB didn't have such damn low range.
Where are the disjointed hitboxes!?!

EDIT: Also, Schlupi and DarkShadow96, if you are in Midwest North America or near the south Canadian borders, you should play me online.  I'm an Ike main, but really I can use anyone but Olimar.  PM me if you're interested!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meta Knight was top tier haha.

He's just too ridiculous of a character. His matchups was messed plus it was way too easy to gimp + get damage with him. The list goes on but I point you the most important ones. Also, Meta Knight DOES have disjointed hitboxes... too many to count actually.

I'ma hit you up with a PM for my Friend code


----------



## Forstride (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sorry but...How the hell is this news?  It's more like something that belongs in the Wii gaming section...


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 5, 2011)

It's laughable really when someone "bans" something because its deemed unfair in any video game. It's like beating a kid and the kid turns around and says "You're banned from playing as Jigglypuff because she's too good" and then as you play on you realize this kid is banning every character except Fox and every level except Final Destination. 

I can see that a person playing as a certain character(s) can be unfair esp. if they exploit moves or something like that. However I think banning them for it is silly. It's even worse when you ban items and trophies which help balance the game out no matter what character you're playing as. Crying about it is stupid and banning crap is just retarded.

Super Smash Bros. is supposed to be a pick up and play game with a pretty random balance. You could get a useful item next or be blown to dust by Meta Knight's cannon at the last second, regardless it's fun and as far as Nintendo is concerned its not meant to be taken seriously and not to be played competitively.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 5, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but...How the hell is this news?  It's more like something that belongs in the Wii gaming section...



It's actually an interesting piece of news compared to most crap that ends up in this section.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 5, 2011)

i hate meta knight he's the worst kirby person ever and should of never been made IMO... but still i tried him in brawl and he sucks. so yeah... also i'm surpised that a smash board is banning meta knight for good i wonder if in the next smash bros if he's going be in it... but melee will always be my fav.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wrong section dude. I'll move it to an appropriate section after this post.
> 
> Also, welcome to Brawl, where everything's overpowered and the points don't matter. The entire game is about unbalanced characters. The competitive scene for it is pretty much a joke. It's a party game, not a fighting game. Not to say it's a bad game by any means, but people who try to deem it a "serious fighter" really need to understand how fighting games work.
> 
> EDIT: For the record I played the crap out of Brawl. I still don't consider it a fighter.


You obviously haven't gotten into competitive battling.

Anyway Meta Knight is overpowered!
Sweet I'm going to start using him.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

Melee is where its at.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Melee is where its at.



The original will always be my favorite.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

64 is good too. I played smash64 competitively on Kaillera. 



			
				DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Old news since I'm from the competitive scene. Also, he isn't completely banned yet. All now it's optional but after January 9th national tournament called Apex, he's going to be banned mandatory throughout America + Canada ruleset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Iliad. I met him once.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> 64 is good too. I played smash64 competitively on Kaillera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude Anakir, which part from Canada are you from man? By the way, I've been getting into Melee more and more and starting to improve. 

*trains with Kage, Chester, Thatguy*


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

Rikana on smashboards. I play with kirbykaze, unknown522, raynex, weon-x, idea, etc. GTA thread.



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 5, 2011)

Why wouldn't Nintendo include him in the future? They can just change his powers in future games.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2011)

Meh... Can't say I care. Brawl is too slow compared to Melee... The characters are nerfed to hell... People complain about everything, anyway. So... This thread... It's just a time waster for me. xD


----------



## sputnix (Oct 5, 2011)

people think brawl is a competition worthy game *snickers*


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont get the whole melee is so much than brawl, what makes melee better?


----------



## Forstride (Oct 5, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> I dont get the whole melee is so much than brawl, what makes melee better?


Melee has faster gameplay, and doesn't have all the crap introduced in Brawl.  This is just what I've heard, and I forget what "crap" people have said, but I'm assuming it's simple gameplay mechanics like wave dashing or whatever.


----------



## Langin (Oct 5, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> I dont get the whole melee is so much than brawl, what makes melee better?



Because Brawl is on the Wii and everyone was used to Melee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No I think it is the high gravity in Melee. Also no Dragoon and Smah Ball which I personally hate with heart and soul.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 5, 2011)

I always use Meta Knight, but now that I see this, I think people are just haters or just don't know how to use him correctly


----------



## Sterling (Oct 5, 2011)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> I always use Meta Knight, but now that I see this, I think people are just haters or just don't know how to use him correctly


You could be half-way decent with Meta Knight and completely shutdown most people. I played a half-decent MK, and I stopped using him in favour of Pit. Not because I didn't like him, but because he's OPed. I hate OP things, and I refuse to abuse such oversights. One of the very reasons I don't play with some guns on MW2. Unless I want to prove a point, skillful stuff is more fun.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> I dont get the whole melee is so much than brawl, what makes melee better?



Watch a high level gameplay of Melee and then watch a high level gameplay of Brawl. You tell me what makes Melee better.

Oh, and this:

[youtube]mYgopUL8kk8[/youtube]


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 5, 2011)

While I completely agree with you Anakir, it's difficult for people to discern the major differences between the two unless they actually play at a competitive level.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

Brawl has more maps, more characters, better single player, better music, and more features than Melee.

If you're going to try and talk about the fighting "nuisances" of Melee making it better, then you're playing SSB wrong.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 5, 2011)

Not like i play any tourney, but i guess great! Always hated him not being able to touch him.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone who takes smash brothers seriously is smoking some heavy shit!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Brawl has more maps, more characters, better single player, better music, and more features than Melee.
> 
> If you're going to try and talk about the fighting "nuisances" of Melee making it better, then you're playing SSB wrong.
> I won't kick up an debate about this Guild. Since we are obviously from two different leagues or skill, I will tell you that more features does not entitle a game to be better. If anything the features from Brawl con-volute and muss up the gameplay. It moves stuff too far from the core.
> ...


Clean for just over 20 years I'm afraid.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> I will tell you that more features does not entitle a game to be better.



Um, yes it does.

Also, go to a fighting game tournament and tell people you're really good at Smash Bros. and see how they feel when they're playing Street Fighter. SSB is a fun franchise but it is not a complex fighting game that requires a lot of skill beyond learning how to dodge.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can, but it's not absolute.


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 6, 2011)

SSB Tournaments..... banned characters...


FUN GAME? DOES NOT COMPUTE!

*Kaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbooooooooommmmmmm*


Anyway, this is stupid, any tourney rule is stupid. Period. Whoever says "WE ARE IN A DIFFERENT LEAGUE" or whatever, doesn't know the heck their talking about.

A Party game is just that, a party game. It was made to be played for every age, with all items, all characters and in all maps.


Sorry but i just hate these "serious tournaments" about Smash Bros. Can you go back to play Street Fighter, or any other fighter that was MADE for REAL tournaments? geez, sorry about this rant, but it's hard to read makes my head fuzzy.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Huh you call MetaKnight unbalanced, what about Lucas??
> 
> ^ + A smash charged full deals over 32% and over 50% is an instant kill. PK freezes, PK spam fire, and the mighty *going through everything* PK thunder shot iself spams seriously. Not no mention A button pressed in midair...
> 
> In fact there's a glitch in where you use a PK fire in the air, then v + B simultaneously (barrier field) then you can push yourself through long distances (heck there's even a video where the player allow Lucas to go beneath Final Destination and recover from falling in the other side)


I'm sorry. I just laughed at your comment. Power as the only factor doesn't make a character uber. Also, trust me, if you've seen the techniques you can do with MK, you would say the same things. Lucas is easy to camp, and he's not that hard to beat.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 6, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grab Release


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SSB is a fun franchise but it is not a complex fighting game that requires a lot of skill beyond learning how to dodge.


This isn't true at all unfortunately.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, you have to just choose the cheapest attack of a character and use that a lot too.

I'm just getting sick of people thinking SSB is a complex fighting game to the likes of Street Fighter. I enjoy the crap out of SSB but I wouldn't even consider it a fighter. Want a good fighter on the Wii? Tatsunoko vs. Capcom. On the Gamecube? Um, Soul Calibur II and III.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 6, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Anyone who takes smash brothers seriously is smoking some heavy shit!


Then i guess anyone that takes esport seriously is smoking some heavy shit or playing chess competitively is in a trance from smoking too much heavy shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 6, 2011)

Should have happened a while ago.

Meta Knight is one of the most overpowered characters in the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Then i guess anyone that takes esport seriously is smoking some heavy shit or playing chess competitively is in a trance from smoking too much heavy shit.



Are you really comparing professional sports or chess to SSB in terms of complexity and difficulty to master?

Oh god... I wouldn't even say an actual fighting game is near that level of difficulty.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.... Im just trying to say no need to drag it all the way down to the buttom becasue people is playing it competitively. If people enjoy playing it that way, then let it be. I dont really care about fighting games and how its played competitive or if a game should be played like that or not. And i prefer playing startergy games competitively. If you were to ask soccer players that chess is a sport just like soccer, then 90% of them would just say no its just a hobby some nerds is doing which it obviously is not and in this case is what a few people here are doing.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 6, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparing Super Smash Bros to Chess?

Thanks for that; I've been waiting to use that video for ages.

Seriously, though, that comment has pretty much destroyed any credibility you might have had in one fell swoop. Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GameDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know if you play against good players that play Melee, not Brawl. Tell me then it isn't complex. Oh wait, you don't play against good players. Just because you can't do the most traditional and common inputs that you see in many fighters does not mean the SSB series aren't fighters. If anything, I'd categorize the game by platform fighters. 

To elaborate on the complexity of the game - when do you see a game in tradtional fighting that allows you to use the stage to your advantage while remaining as the same character to counterpick? Not only the characters are heavily influential in matchups, but the stages play an extremely big role as well. Don't even let me begin on advance techniques. And I'm not talking about "omg I can wavedash." You have EVERYTHING that you learn from traditional fighting that applies to SSB as well: zoning, spacing, combos, hitstun, matchups, reaction time, whiffing, mindgames, combo resets, predictions, blocking/parrying, advance techniques, etc.

Play the game as it was meant to be played? You have up to 4 controller ports. Must you have 4 players? No. Items? Is there an option to turn it off? Yes. Just because SSB can be played seriously does not mean we don't play the game "as it was meant to be played" as you people call it. We do turn on items from time to time to fuck around. We do do free for alls and do random things. If anything, SSB has more options to play than traditional fighters.

And this is coming from someone who plays many fighting games competitively. SF4, SF 3s, MvC2, TvC, and GG.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do you guys hate on Brawl so much? If you have taken the time to play it you'd know it's just as deep or deeper than any other fighting game. You damn trolls. ;O;


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Play Brawl as Metaknight for fun

Not be allowed to use him in a tournament

Never change "Competition"


----------



## 310301288 (Oct 8, 2011)

i hated using meta-knight. not cuz he was sick, i jus sucked with him. alot of ppl do, i dunno y their banning him. thats jus stupid to be applied to SMB-B...


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally, I can breathe. Now i have to convice my fucking spamshit friends to stop using him. They love him SIMPLY BECAUSE THEY CAN BEAT ME USING HIS SHITTY SPAMNADO.

(I'm not a pro-player, nor do I consider myself one, but I am definitely better than my friends.)


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 8, 2011)

chaosdarkneo said:


> Finally, I can breathe. Now i have to convice my fucking spamshit friends to stop using him. They love him SIMPLY BECAUSE THEY CAN BEAT ME USING HIS SHITTY SPAMNADO.
> 
> (I'm not a pro-player, nor do I consider myself one, but I am definitely better than my friends.)



Apparently not bro.


----------

